# Do you quarantine?



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm just curious as to how many of you quarantine.

I'm going to look at some kids tomorrow with the hopes of bringing home a little buckling (I didn't go through with the trades I had posted about as I was uncomfortable with the situation, long story) and possibly a little doeling. The breeder is a kind older couple who raise Nigerians for fun, and have some beautiful goats. I especially like their buck. Might even be some blue eyes in it for me!

Anyways, I know some of you will only buy from tested clean herds, so maybe quarantine isn't a big issue to you?

When I raised reptiles, it was a HUGE deal. Every new reptile got a 90 day quarantine in another room, and we were very strict on cleaning in between handling. Because you just never know.

I plan on quarantining the new kids at my house. In the house no less . . . (don't tell hubby!). Mostly because I feel that a long quarantine is well worth the peace of mine knowing I won't be risking my little herd OR my friend's herd, since my goats are being boarded there for the time being.

I have to admit I wasn't as strict with my quarantine measures with any of my other goats. (which lead to a bit of a lungworm issue for about a month once :doh: ) This time however its not just my goats, but another's, so I will be doing a good quarantine and some health testing first. With luck, by the time they're ready to go with my goats, my fencing will be up and my goats will be home.

So, how many of you quarantine? For how long? Do you do any testing or health care during the quarantine?

I think I'll add my first ever poll. :sun:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I only buy from clean tested herds- but I still quarantine for at least a week


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I ALWAYS quarrantine, for 30 - 60 days. Depending on circumstances. All new goats get drenched for worms and backlined for lice as they come off the trailer. Also the show team goes into quarrantine for 2 wks after a show; so usually for the show season they are in my quarrantine area permanently because I have at least 1 show every week. 

I get a lot of neonates from neighbours and local breeders; these are quarrantined for about 5 days before mixing with the rest of the neonates. My quarrantine for these is simple; I have a row of cardboard boxes lined up in the house and each baby gets his own box for the first five days, so there is no faecal oral contact etc. And each baby is handled with gloves, and they all have their own bottles and teats. Finger sucking is a no no. After their box days they go into group pens of two - four in each pen; these pens have solid sides at the bottom so faecal material cannot go through to the next pen, but they have mesh on the top half of the pens so they do have nose to nose contact with their neighbours


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The only animals I have ever purchased were from a tested (clean) herd.
As well as using her bucks. 
Last year we brought in an outside buck who was tested up the yin yang so we had all our girls of breeding age tested as well. They were clean as a whistle. 
When we come back from shows we run everyones feet through some strong bleach water as they are unloaded, I dont care if its 3am.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I quarentine almost every goat that comes in. I make sure they get a bath (if it's warm enough outside) and check for lice, trim hooves, give vaccines (if needed), if I get a chance I take fecal samples to the vet, cocci prevention, etc. There have been a few instances where I didn't because I knew the breeder very well and she takes amazing care of her goats so I didn't feel it was necessary, but I try to set up a seperated pen and hold them at least a week or two or longer if there is something that needs to be addressed before going in with the other goats. I think it's a good idea to quarentine whether your're buying from clean tested, and healthy herds or not.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies! :thumbup:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I only buy from clean tested herds (CAE and CL) though i always quarenteen for at least thirty days. After all you cant test for a cold or an upper respiritory infection. When animals come home from shows they are penned seperatly for awhile. 
beth


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes, even thought I only buy from tested herds, you cannot be sure that they didn't accidentally slip somewhere. I also quarantine the poultry if I bring any birds in that are not hatched on the premises.

I NEVER buy anything at auction. That is begging for trouble. I have no interest (at present) in showing, but if I did, the birds/goats would be quarantined afterwards.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I have only had my goats a year and I did not quarantine my new kids that I bought this spring........*BIG* mistake! One brought cocci and had pnuemonia and gave it to my other little one........never again will I not quarantine, lesson learned!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I quarantined my new sheep when I got them this year - for like, 6 weeks - but they brought cocci in anyway :roll: 

LW


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

YES! I do not care what herd they come from - they go into quarantine for at least a month - normally 2 months. My currently farm is 48 acres which means I have the land to have a "quarantine area" - my favorite spot I can see from the house but I can keep my herd away from the new goat (several fences inbetween). When I buy from a herd I know very well and I know they have a healthy herd and if they have not shown within the past month of me getting the goat - they just go into a month quarantine.

What my goal is to keep sure they have not brought anything "pets" with them, they will have several dewormings, all the testing is done and back so I know they are clean. 

I try to keep a "closed herd" - but to keep a breeding program moving forward you need to bring in new stock - so I try to keep it as closed as I can. I worry a lot about diseases that have no cure as I have been very careful about keep my herd clean and I feel by doing a quarantine I have a better chance of keeping diseases out of my herd. Maybe I go over the top - but it makes me feel better (but I have seen what has happened to friends herds and I try to learn and do what is best for my animals).


----------

